# Irish classic policy R33



## simonwal (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi I'm looking for help with finding a insurance company in the south of Ireland who will do a classic policy. I'm 28 and know of autoline but there policy states you need to be 30 or over. Any help would he greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lordderak (Oct 9, 2016)

simonwal said:


> Hi I'm looking for help with finding a insurance company in the south of Ireland who will do a classic policy. I'm 28 and know of autoline but there policy states you need to be 30 or over. Any help would he greatly appreciated.


Hi

Have you tried Chubb? That is who i had my 33 with before and currently have the 35 with.


----------

